
Flash 3D Engine that implements OpenGL - erhanerdogan
http://www.yogurtistan.com/demo/OdaDemo/OdaDemo.php
======
fiaz
Very impressive, I'm always impressed by people pushing the limits of what can
be done. However, I did find that the extra CPU required to make this work is
a little bit of a concern. Nonetheless, very well done!

------
axiom
This is totally unimpressive. You could totally do this with canvas and HTML5.
In just 4-5 short years WebGL will be implemented in all browsers, so flash is
totally useless here. And it uses like 50% of my CPU, which is stupid. Flash
is stupid. What's the point of using flash, just because it let's you do
things. Adobe development tools are terrible. CSS is awesome! Stop using
flash! You're just locking yourself into a closed platform! You should develop
for the iPad instead!

Edit: Yes, I'm being sarcastic. Every single submission that shows off
something done in flash has a bunch ridiculous posts claiming you can do the
same in HTML5. I thought I'd save them the trouble.

~~~
deno
I think you wanted to be sarcastic, but I can't understand why. That's
probably the reason you have been downvoted.

Anyway. Modern browsers with canvas, svg, webgl etc. are trying to develop
what I think is essentially poor man's virtual machine. It's basically concept
that Java Applets and Flash pioneered long ago. Except they didn't get
implementation exactly right. This whole “Flash sux. HTML5 rox” hype is very
short-sighted. Current implementations (except video) are slower than Flash
(esp. on Windows) if even existent. And what do you think will happen in few
years? If we're lucky we might have fast and reliable implementation of a
decade old idea. The fact is that innovation doesn't come from standard
bodies. In few years, we'll face this same exact situation, when attempting to
use some new technology in our webapps, might it be 3D screens or thought-
controlling or speech recognition, yet again to face lack of API or its 3
different implementations.

So what new does HTML5 bring to the table? Just recycling the same old idea,
hoping to get it right this time.

I hope we'll have a decent and fast open implementation of Flash, or maybe
Silverlight will get better traction, so that we'll be ready when everybody
realize that this was just silly.

~~~
axiom
Dude, that's exactly my point. I'm saying the anti-flash hysteria is foolish.

~~~
deno
See, the only reason I noticed it was because of this “4-5 short years.” It's
just Poe's law applied.

~~~
axiom
Yeah, in retrospect I should have just kept my mouth shut. By the way the
virtual machine analogy is really cool - I hadn't thought of it that way
before.

------
pufuwozu
Is there any other information about this engine? Yogurtistan looks something
like a Habbo Hotel or Second Life game.

Are they planning on releasing this engine to others? I'm asking because I'd
really like to use it to make a WebGL bridge for browsers that are failing to
implement it.

~~~
erhanerdogan
Please free to contact me. erhan@erhanerdogan.com.tr

------
stratospark
Interesting, but unusable on my Macbook at around 1 FPS. I'm hoping WebGL + V8
Javascript is successful in bringing 3d innovation to the web.

------
est
I don't get it. Does it implements a software 3D engine, or emulate OpenGL
API, or call HW OpenGL directly in Flash?

~~~
deno
It _implements_ OpenGL API. That means that you can develop for that
particular API that you probably know from elsewhere. Current implementation
seams to be done in software, but it may well be hardware accelerated when/if
Flash will get such a capability and then you could benefit from it and any
other optimizations without having to modify your program in any way.

